# Benny hinn confronts joel osteen & oprah



## JM (Aug 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;n-ej7n7Nhns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-ej7n7Nhns&list=QL&playnext=2[/video]


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 13, 2010)

How deeply ironic.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 13, 2010)

It's funny how he preaches against the seeker-sensitive preachers when he does the same sort of sensationalism in his preaching to draw and entertain. I especially love the organ blasts. WOW!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 13, 2010)

It appears to be one false prophet badmouthing another to recruit more followers ( and $$$$) from the TBN audience.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, the chick on the organ was cracking me up too.


----------



## EricP (Aug 13, 2010)

The Hinn/Osteen smack down brings to my mind the fake "trash talking" the so-called "wrestlers" (WWF and all that stuff) engage in to boost sales and viewership. Maybe next Oprah will put them both in a steel cage and let them have at it? Hinn "the Healer" vs. "Money Man" Osteen?


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 13, 2010)

ericp said:


> the hinn/osteen smack down brings to my mind the fake "trash talking" the so-called "wrestlers" (wwf and all that stuff) engage in to boost sales and viewership. Maybe next oprah will put them both in a steel cage and let them have at it? Hinn "the healer" vs. "money man" osteen?


 


Would this be in the P4P federation? (Prophets 4 Profit)


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 13, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> ericp said:
> 
> 
> > the hinn/osteen smack down brings to my mind the fake "trash talking" the so-called "wrestlers" (wwf and all that stuff) engage in to boost sales and viewership. Maybe next oprah will put them both in a steel cage and let them have at it? Hinn "the healer" vs. "money man" osteen?
> ...



Shoot, I would pay a nickel.98 to watch that!


----------



## MMasztal (Aug 14, 2010)

MICWARFIELD said:


> Yeah, the chick on the organ was cracking me up too.



Yeah, the sermon kinda reminds me of the old silent films that had an on-site organist play the dramatic soundtrack as the movie unfolded.


----------

